# Help with estimate



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

Help with an estimate per push with salt.
Anybody?
See attached
grey area is lot and walkways.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

UUUMM...walkways included?? 500-600??? for lot only i guess without having any clue of the actual size. More info please.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats a lot of walk ways... Are there any staircases ?
Have you totaled up the footage of the sidewalks?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

bid it by the hour or you could lose on this one

100-115 for plowing
40 -50 for shoveling
.50 to .75 lb for melt installed

That's what works here, NOT SURE ABOUT YOUR AREA.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Indy;1359184 said:


> bid it by the hour or you could lose on this one
> 
> 100-115 for plowing
> 40 -50 for shoveling
> ...


wow is that for real on the salt price ????? that would be $1000-$1500 a ton


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

1982atm;1363884 said:


> wow is that for real on the salt price ????? that would be $1000-$1500 a ton


he's in line with my rates. for handwork traction control I charge .30$/lb for sand and .65$/lb for mag chloride + application time of $85/hr 1/2hr minimum which is minimal cause it does not take much time to lay it down.
Pete


----------



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

*Size of lot*



maleko;1359181 said:


> thats a lot of walk ways... Are there any staircases ?
> Have you totaled up the footage of the sidewalks?


approx 3000 ft of sidewalks

property 800 * 500ft

individual lots 200 * 50ft


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

for my numbers im giving you, its for plownig 3.99 inches. I always do a per push charge on 0-3.99 inches. I always charge for what it will be on the high side, even if its a lower storm total (say 1.5 inches)

Im guessing that, that drive way up the middle is also about 60 feet wide? It looks similar to the sizes of those side lots, so that long push is over an acre in itself if that is accurate. 

I would say on a plowing youre looking at about 2.5 hours 

sidewalks if your shoveling, probably about 2.5-3 hours, but if your using a snow blower probably around 1 hour. 

so id charge $165/push (0-3.99 inches) probably about $75 on the walks if im using a blower.

Salt for the lot, about $105 per application. Thats based on about 800 lbs per app (the average between a light salting (600) and a heavy salting (1000). 

Sidewalks would be about $100 in ice melt. 

plowing price and bulk salt price would change if that main drag isnt 60 feet wide.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

So bristolturf, you're at $65/hour plowing .13/lb for salting, and $25/hr for sidewalk guys? Why are you charging so little?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

65/hour is the average in my area, probably actually a little higher than most. I know your in WI, but in kenosha thats about it. Ive seen some companies (a big player in the snow game by me) throwing the international dump trucks on some accounts charging them $55-60/hour, so its hard to throw a $65/hr bid out for a 1 ton dump or 3/4 ton truck. Some accounts we get more on.

Salt I am actually a little cheaper, but I get it at a great price, almost 1/2 the price most pay per ton, but I add in a truck charge. 

Sidewalks I am at $45/hour on. I would use a snowblower, not a shovel. With shoveling I usually will use the snow blower up until about 8 inches then after that we either go hourly becasue we need to shovel, or if its a flat rate, we bump the price up significantly.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Indy;1359184 said:


> bid it by the hour or you could lose on this one
> 
> 100-115 for plowing
> 40 -50 for shoveling
> ...


Whats installed mean?? Are you placing it inside the concrete??:laughing: is it a lot higher priced if you apply instead of installing it??


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Longae29;1366769 said:


> So bristolturf, you're at $65/hour plowing .13/lb for salting, and $25/hr for sidewalk guys? Why are you charging so little?


The AZZ wipes at trugreen here where bidding places at $45 an hr I crap you not!!! I seen the other day a add on Craigslist for subs $32.50. I emailed the piece of crap and he had the nerve to email me back trying to explaing to me why its a good deal?? REALLY :realmad: Your damn lucky to get $65 an hr here. I would love to have a business where 1982atm lives in Indy he is at $100-$115 a truck hr I would really be living the high life!!


----------



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!
Will


----------



## 3diamonds (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank for your reply!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

TPC Services;1368691 said:


> The AZZ wipes at trugreen here where bidding places at $45 an hr I crap you not!!!  I seen the other day a add on Craigslist for subs $32.50. I emailed the piece of crap and he had the nerve to email me back trying to explaing to me why its a good deal?? REALLY :realmad: Your damn lucky to get $65 an hr here. I would love to have a business where 1982atm lives in Indy he is at $100-$115 a truck hr I would really be living the high life!!


Haha, $32.50, what a joke! The prices around here are right inline with 1982atm, Not sure where hes at but here in Indy I am getting the higher end of that. Actually have 1 at $120/hr.


----------

